

SearchYC RSS Feeds - chengmi
http://blog.searchyc.com/

======
xirium
We've added RSS to <http://www.ycombinator.search.xirium.com/> and the web
service released on Thu 8 May 2008 (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=184707> ) already supported CDV and JSON.

~~~
xirium
RSS added to <http://www.ycombinator.search.xirium.com/cgi-bin/browse.cgi>

